# Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

Moin, immer wieder lese ich was vom Twente Kanal. Das er sich in Holland befindet habe ich schon mitbekommen, doch wo sind die Hotspots? Ich wohne selber nur wenige Kilometer von Holland(Hengelo/Enschede) entfernt(Lingen EMS) das Liegt in Norddeutschland. Wo kann man da gut auf Karpfen gehen, habe was vom Kraftwerk gehört wo es selbst im Winter 20grad warmer Wasser geben soll.


----------



## Rudy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

weiß es wirklich niemand?


----------



## Dailbach King (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

hi, 
ich kann dir zwar auch nichts sagen aber auf der seite carp-team-essen.de 
gibts ein vidio das du dir mal angucken kannst. 
gruß Dailbach king  :m


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Teilweise ist der Angeldruck dort sehr hoch. Ich war noch nicht da, kenne aber einige Leute, die dort oft geblankt haben. Dennoch ist der Twente ein Kultgewässer. Als Empfehlung: Besorg dir das Buch "Abenteuer Karpfenangeln" von Kay Synwoldt. Da wird viel über den Kanal geschrieben.


----------



## Pat1967 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

hi rudy,

ich war früher sehr oft am twente als es im winter noch richtig warm war.

seit ein paar jahren darf dort auch nicht mehr so warm eingeleitet werden, aber es ist in der kalten jahreszeit immer einen versuch wert.

geangelt wird meist am eigenen und gegenüberliegenden ufer, direkt an den spundwänden. 

gute stellen: hengelo im hafen, an den jeweiligen warmwassereinläufen, in delden an der brücke, rotes backsteinhaus, sportboothafen,direkt an den anlegepölern!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

war vor vielen Jahren mit meinem Bruder dort mal Angeln habe gehört dass sich vieles geändert hat in "Neuster Zeit"!!! Wenn ich mal wieder Kontakt zu ihm habe komme ich auf Dich zurück...


----------



## Pat1967 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

hi,

hier ein etwas älterer artikel von markus, aber ganz gut geschrieben!!

http://www.carp.de/berichte/1999/10/twente/index.shtml

und noch einer!!

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:h8nFmXQnEJEJ:boilieangler.de/home/twente.html+angeln+am+twente&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=7


----------



## dropback (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Jaja, die guten alten Twente Zeiten sind dann doch schon länger vorbei...
@Pat: Ich glaube wir haben uns da sogar vor einigen Jahren mal getroffen, wir rechts von der Brücke, ihr links...:q


----------



## Rudy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Darf man in Holland nur 2 Ruten fischen? Und ist dort catch&Release pflicht?


----------



## dropback (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Ja, nein


----------



## harti911 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Hi!

Ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Lingen (noch ein bisschen näher an der Grenze zu den Niederlanden) und bin selbst "halber Niederländer"!

Irgendwie kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, was am Twente-Kanal so toll sein soll!? Das müsste mir mal jemand erklären!

Der überwiegende Teil der gefangenen Karpfen ist todhässlich! Viele der Karpfen haben kaputte Mäuler, weil sie zig Male gehakt wurden oder sie haben irgendwelche andere Verletzungen verursacht von Schiffen usw usw...

Übrigens, erkundige Dich mal nach dem Verhältnis wieviele 30er gefangen werden und wieviele Angler dort sitzen (und das das ganze Jahr wegen dem Warmwasser = 52 Wochen!!!)!

Ach ja, und falls Du dich doch für einen Ansitz in oder um Hengelo herum entscheiden solltst: Geh nicht alleine und Kette dein Pod gut fest, weil sonst könnte es passieren, dass dein Auto aufm Rückweg leichter ist als zuvor!  

Da ich ja nun deine Gegend kenne, würden mir sofort zig Gewässer einfallen, die ich bevorzugen würde!!! Da wären der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal oder die Ems selbst, wo ihr ja übrigens auch einen Warwassereinlauf habt vom Atomkraftwerk, so weit ich weiß!?!?!? Von den ganzen stehenden Gewässern möcht ich mal gar nicht erst anfangen um Lingen herum... Und falls es doch unbedingt NL sein muss, dann wirst Du auch um den Twente-Kanal herum, viele Gewässer mit leichtigkeit finden, die wesentlich ergibiger sind...

Sorry, das musste mal sein! Soll keineswegs böse gemeint sein oder so, aber man sollte sich nicht blenden lassen von irgendwelchen Fangeberichten usw... Mit sicherheit ist dieses dort möglich und man kann mit sicherheit Sternstunden erleben, aber der Alltag sieht dort, so meine ich, doch anders aus...

Die schönen Jahre am Twente-Kanal sind, wie von meinen Vorrednern schon angedeutet, wohl vorbei!

Aber Du kannst ja mal am Samstag oder Sonntag nach Almelo fahren (ca. 25 - 35 Minuten von Dir entfernt), dann ist dort am Twente-Kanal ein Wettkampfangeln... Vielleicht wirst Du dort noch ein paar Infos einholen können und eventuell siehst Du, wie und wo dort gefangen wird (oder auch nicht! :q )


----------



## Rudy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

ich hab gehört das man dort keine Karpfen mitnehmen darf. Stimmt es?


----------



## Knispel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Weiß ich nicht, aber die niederländischen Karpfenangler sehen es gerne, wenn ihre Karpfen zurück gesetzt werden, die in Nordholland auf jeden Fall.


----------



## dropback (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Sagen wir mal so.
Wenn die "richtigen" holländischen Karpfenangler neben dir sitzen und du nimmst, oder versuchst es , einen Kapitalen mitzunehmen könnte das unschön (und evtl. schmerzhaft) werden.
Wir hatten da nie Probleme, uns wurde aber nicht nur 1 mal von manchen Einheimischen erzählt wie bekloppt sich da einige (deutsche) Karpfenangler verhalten, darum kann man das durchaus verstehen dass einige etwas allergisch reagieren.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen dass ich das gut finde, aber man sollte schon eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen (hat harti ja auch schon gesagt).
Ich war allerdings das letzte mal 2000 oder 2001 da, kann sich also auch einiges geändert haben, ob zum Guten oder Schlechten...


----------



## Knispel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten da nie Probleme, uns wurde aber nicht nur 1 mal von manchen Einheimischen erzählt wie bekloppt sich da einige (deutsche) Karpfenangler verhalten haben kann man das verstehen...


 
Das habe ich in Nordholland bei den Den Helder erlebt. Die holländischen Kolegen beachteten mich als deutschen nicht die Bohne. Erst als sie sahen, wie ich mit ihren Fischen umgegangen bin, war das Eis gebrochen. Ich hatte denn von ihnen auch erfahren warum sie mir gegenüber so abweisend waren, brauch ich wohl nicht zusagen, konnte es aber voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## Pat1967 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

hi zusammen,

@dropback kann schon sein das wir uns kennen, wenn ihr die beiden seid die ich meine schön zu sehen das es dich auch noch gibt!!

zum Twente: es war damals schon so das die Hollander schlecht auf uns zu sprechen waren. Aber sobald man mit ihnen gesprochen hatte und sie gesehen hatten das man sich am Wasser vernünftig verhalten hatte , war das das Vorurteil weg. Es gab genug schwarze Scharfe,leider!!

der Twente ist Geschmackssache,was das Umfeld angeht!! Wir waren meist im Winter dort um die Zeit zu überbrücken,bis es hier wieder losging.

mein Lieblingsgewässer war es nie, aber wenn man eben in der kalten Jahreszeit mal Lust hatte, ging da eigendlich immer was, auch wenn die Carps dort keine Riesen waren. 

Unsere Nachbarstaaten haben eben erkannt, daß das C&R auch ihr Kapital ist.
Wenn alle Fische abgeschlagen werden müßten, wäre im Twente damals sicher nix mehr drinn gewesen.

Da sollten wir uns mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen!!


----------



## Knispel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*



			
				Pat1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Nachbarstaaten haben eben erkannt, daß das C&R auch ihr Kapital ist.
> Wenn alle Fische abgeschlagen werden müßten, wäre im Twente damals sicher nix mehr drinn gewesen.
> 
> Da sollten wir uns mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen!!


 
Genau wie hier, wenn nicht immer wieder nachgesetzt würde....


----------



## Pat1967 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

hi,


> Genau wie hier, wenn nicht immer wieder nachgesetzt würde


 
genau , und große Fische sind dann Mangelware,fangen dann nur noch K2 und K3.#q


----------



## Onkel Petrus (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*

Kommt aufs Gewässer an.
Bei uns sehr interessant
Noch nie einen Karpfen unter 10 Pfund gefangen, dabei setzt hier niemand zurück. Kleine Kiesgrube, 100m x 50m.
Karpfenbestand bombastisch, sehr viele Kapitale, jedes Jahr wird eingesetzt.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt aufs Gewässer an.
> Bei uns sehr interessant
> Noch nie einen Karpfen unter 10 Pfund gefangen, dabei setzt hier niemand zurück. Kleine Kiesgrube, 100m x 50m.
> Karpfenbestand bombastisch, sehr viele Kapitale, jedes Jahr wird eingesetzt.


Schon etwas unlogisch! Oder werden bei euch nur Fische über 10 Pfd. besetzt?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Twente-Kanal was, wie wo?*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Schon etwas unlogisch! Oder werden bei euch nur Fische über 10 Pfd. besetzt?



#hwürde mich auch Interesieren diese Story...


----------

